# δουλείες του παρελθόντος = old bondages; constraints of the past



## nickel (Apr 23, 2008)

Έδωσα εδώ σαν απάντηση *old bondages*.
Πείτε μου αν υπάρχει καλύτερη αγγλική απόδοση.

This is δουλείες (plural of δουλεία), των δουλειών, pronounced δου-λει-ών.
Δουλεία is slavery, servitude and is often used in legal senses.
This is a figurative sense, and a good equivalent is bondage in its figurative sense:
(OED) 3. (fig.) Subjection to some bond, binding power, influence, or obligation. 

Some web examples:
...εγγυάται την πορεία της χώρας σε μια νέα εποχή, χωρίς τις αγκυλώσεις και τις δουλείες του παρελθόντος.
...ώστε να κάνουν τις απαραίτητες κινήσεις εξυγίανσης της πολιτικής ζωής και της απεξάρτησής της από τις δουλείες του παρελθόντος.
...Οι δουλείες του παρελθόντος φαίνεται ότι βαραίνουν δυσβάσταχτα στο παρόν και προδικάζουν το μέλλον.
...καλούμαστε να διανύσουμε μεγάλες αποστάσεις και να απορρίψουμε οριστικά τα βάρη και τις δουλείες του παρελθόντος που μας κρατούν στάσιμους.
...Εάν όμως ο Σπένσερ ήταν ο θερμός υποστηρικτής μιας νέας κατάστασης πραγμάτων, που του φαινόταν ότι απελευθέρωνε τους ανθρώπους από τις δουλείες του παρελθόντος, η νεότερη εκδοχή του κοινωνικού δαρβινισμού και της επιβίωσης του ικανότερου φαίνεται μάλλον να δικαιώνει τις ιστορικές και κοινωνικές εξελίξεις μέσα στον τρομερό εικοστό αιώνα.


----------



## Philip (Apr 24, 2008)

Seems fine. I can't immediately think of a better rendering for the examples you give - but it is my bedtime. If I have an inspiration by tomorrow morning, (it's still Wednesday here) I'll let you know.


----------



## Elena (Apr 24, 2008)

Milton:

_Although since the writing of this treatise, the face of things hath had some change, writs for new elections have bin recall'd, and the members at first chosen, readmitted from exclusion, to sit again in Parlament, yet not a little rejoicing to hear declar'd, the resolutions of all those who are now in power, jointly tending to the establishment of a free Commonwealth, and to remove if it be possible, this unsound humour of returning to old bondage, instilld of late by some cunning deceivers_;


The Readie & Easie Way to Establish a Free Commonwealth 
(1660)

(+Deuteronomy: “what is in mind is trading men, i.e., mercenary Isrealite soldiers, in return for horses. The net result of such action, for the men involved, would be separation from the freedom of the Israelite community and a return to the old bondage in Egypt.”



(You're in good company...)
Αλλά για το κείμενο στο Proz.com... θα έπαιρνα όρκο ότι είναι μετάφραση. Η γνωστή τεχνική κοπτοραπτικής και μετάφρασης. Και κάπως βαριά η απόδοση.
Ίσως κάτι με «resurfacing» και «past»/«yesteryear» (κάτι παρόμοιο εδώ).


----------



## nickel (Apr 24, 2008)

Να σου πω την αλήθεια, με ενδιαφέρει περισσότερο μια γενικότερη απόδοση της μεταφορικής σημασίας όπως απεικονίζεται και στα παραδείγματα, ιδιαίτερα μετά τη διαπίστωση ότι, παρότι τη θεωρούσα συνηθισμένη (και είναι μάλιστα οι δουλείες όρος που χρησιμοποιώ συχνά), ανακαλύπτω ότι _και_ άγνωστη είναι εν πολλοίς _και_ τα δικά μας λεξικά δεν επεκτείνονται αρκετά στη μεταφορική χρήση με τη σαφήνεια που έχει ο ορισμός του OED.

Αποκεί και πέρα, αφού καταλάβει ο Dylan τη σημασία της, μπορεί να χειριστεί επιδέξια τη μετάφρασή της.


----------



## Elena (Apr 24, 2008)

nickel said:


> ... παρότι τη θεωρούσα συνηθισμένη (και είναι μάλιστα οι δουλείες όρος που χρησιμοποιώ συχνά) ...



Βερμπαλίζω, βερμπαλίζεις, βερμπαλίζουμε.

Τα δεσμά του παρελθόντος, ναι. Άντε «δουλεία» στον ενικό.
Οι δουλείες του παρελθόντος... όχι (Of Human Bondage = THE favo(u)rite book). Anglicism, me thinks. Δεν το ακούω συχνά, δεν νομίζω ότι θα το χρησιμοποιούσα ποτέ στον πληθυντικό.



nickel said:


> ... άγνωστη είναι εν πολλοίς _και_ τα δικά μας λεξικά δεν επεκτείνονται αρκετά στη μεταφορική χρήση με τη σαφήνεια που έχει ο ορισμός του OED.



Πράγματι. Μα τη μεταφορική χρήση την έχουμε στα «δεσμά». (Και στο «ζυγό», επίσης.)


*δεσμά* τα [δezmá] O38 : οτιδήποτε περιορίζει την ελευθερία κάποιου. α. φυλάκιση, κάθειρξη: Kαταδικάστηκε σε ισόβια ~. || Tα ~ της δουλείας, ο ζυγόςIIIβ. Oι σκλάβοι σπάζουν τα ~ τους. β. (μτφ.) περιορισμός των δραστηριοτήτων: Tα ~ του γάμου, ο γάμος. [λόγ. < αρχ. δεσμά]


----------



## nickel (Apr 24, 2008)

Δεν θα μπέρδευα, σ' αυτή την περίπτωση, τις «δουλείες» με τα «δεσμά», ούτε το bondage με τα bonds.

Θα διαφωνήσω και ως προς τον πληθυντικό. Είναι συχνότατος στον πολιτικό λόγο.

Στο ilsp:
Σήμερα, μετά τη συμπλήρωση των 365 ημερών κυβέρνησης Νέας Δημοκρατίας, αυτές οι «δουλείες» φαίνονται περισσότερο καθαρά και, βέβαια, δημιουργούν επιπτώσεις στο σύνολο της κυβέρνησης.
Αποκτά έναν άχαρο τίτλο, αυτόν της πριγκίπισσας του Κόνσορτ, και στο εξής θα επωμίζεται τα οφέλη, αλλά και τις δουλείες που απορρέουν από τα καινούργια αξιώματά της.
Το ανθρώπινο σώμα υπέκειτο επί αιώνες σε τρεις μεγάλες φυσικές δουλείες: της ασθένειας, του πόνου και της μητρότητας.
Αυτές, όμως, οι δύο «δουλείες» του κ. Γ. Παπανδρέου εξέλιπαν με την εκλογική ήττα.


----------



## Elena (Apr 25, 2008)

nickel said:


> Δεν θα μπέρδευα, σ' αυτή την περίπτωση, τις «δουλείες» με τα «δεσμά», ούτε το bondage με τα bonds.
> 
> Θα διαφωνήσω και ως προς τον πληθυντικό. Είναι συχνότατος στον πολιτικό λόγο.
> 
> ...



Mε κάλυψες. Αυτός δεν είναι πολιτικός λόγος κατά τη γνώμη μου, αλλά... δημοσιογραφικές παρλαπίπες.


http://hnc.ilsp.gr/details.asp?vsent=4167 [wrong link]

http://hnc.ilsp.gr/details.asp?vsent=82956 [wrong link]


To δε «Κόνσορτ» (για το «consort») απίθανο.

http://hnc.ilsp.gr/details.asp?vsent=6924 [wrong link]
:)


----------



## Elena (Apr 25, 2008)

Επειδή το ilsp κάνει κόλπα, σου βάζω δύο από τα πρωτότυπα «πολιτικού λόγου» που παρέθεσες και κυκλοφορούν στο διαδίκτυο:

http://news.kathimerini.gr/4dcgi/_w_articles_civ_2_20/02/2005_134235

http://news.kathimerini.gr/4Dcgi/4Dcgi/_w_articles_civ_14_23/01/2005_131032

(Καλό μας Πάσχα!)


----------



## Ambrose (May 4, 2008)

Χαιρετώ την Λεξιλογία,

αυτό είναι το πρώτο μου μήνυμα εδώ. Με λένε Δημήτρη, 35 ετών, Αθήνα, και μεταξύ άλλων μεταφραστής Ελληνικά->Αγγλικά, τανάπαλιν και Γαλλικά-> Ελληνικά. 

Νίκο, αυτό το ζήτημα με απασχόλησε κι εμένα. Το Ελληνικό κείμενο τα λέει όλα και δεν λέει τίποτα. Εγώ θα το έλεγα "entanglements of the past/past entanglements". Μια ιδέα μόνο.


----------



## jmanveda (May 12, 2008)

Ίσως το παρακάτω από το ROGETS δώσει κάποιες ιδέες -- μάλλον δεν υπάρχει κάποια blanket απαντηση για το θέμα της ‘αιχμαλωσίας’, i.e. ‘subjection, dependence etc’:

(ROGETS υπάρχει for free at http://www.gutenberg.org/etext/10681 

749. Subjection -- N. subjection; dependence, dependency;
subordination; thrall, thralldom, thraldom, enthrallment, subjugation,
bondage, serfdom; feudalism, feudality^; vassalage, villenage; slavery,
enslavement, involuntary servitude; conquest.
service; servitude, servitorship^; tendence^, employ, tutelage,
clientship^; liability &c 177; constraint &c 751; oppression &c
(severity) 739; yoke &c (means of restraint) 752; submission &c 725;
obedience &c 743.
V. be subject &c adj.; be at the mercy of, lie at the mercy of; depend
upon, lean upon, hang upon; fall a prey to, fall under; play second
fiddle.
be a mere machine, be a puppet, be a football; not dare to say
one's soul is his own; drag a chain.
serve &c 746; obey &c 743; submit &c 725.
break in, tame; subject, subjugate; master &c 731; tread down,
tread under foot; weigh down; drag at one's chariot wheels; reduce to
subjection, reduce to slavery; enthrall, inthrall^, bethrall^; enslave,
lead captive; take into custody &c (restrain) 751; rule &c 737; drive
into a corner, hold at the sword's point; keep under; hold in bondage,
hold in leading strings, hold in swaddling clothes.
Adj. subject, dependent, subordinate; feudal, feudatory; in subjection
to, under control; in leading strings, in harness; subjected, enslaved
&c v.; constrained &c 751; downtrodden; overborne, overwhelmed; under
the lash, on the hip, led by the nose, henpecked; the puppet of, the
sport of, the plaything of; under one's orders, under one's command,
under one's thumb; a slave to; at the mercy of; in the power of, in the
hands of, in the clutches of; at the feet of; at one's beck and call &c
(obedient) 743; liable &c 177; parasitical; stipendiary.
Adv. under.
Phr. slaves - in a land of light and law [Whittier].


----------

